# DIY Pest Control



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Or read a little bit. It often ain't rocket science, just knowledge.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jklingel said:


> Or read a little bit. It often ain't rocket science, just knowledge.


And permits that do not come with pretty bottles. 

Responsible pest control is not DIY. :thumbup:


----------



## SamGerald (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree in principle that you shouldn't go into doing your own pest control without a good amount of knowledge at your disposal, but for those who are able to grasp a concept and are wise enough to respect the fact that pesticides can be dangerous if improperly handled, I don't think there's much that a pro can do that they can't accomplish themselves. In fact, I've actually had more luck with doing my own work versus the numerous screw ups that "professional" pest control guys have subjected my house to in the past. And what's more, you can actually find the same products that pros use online at sites like this one - Do My Own Pest Control. 

So in summation, sure you should be extra careful and really educate yourself first, but pest control professionals aren't inherently better for every single situation.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Agreed, you should not just run to Pest Killer Dot Com, buy a ton of juice and frantically spray it everywhere. (That was a little bit of hype; that's me....) However, common sense and some education from a reputable source can go a long way. I'm just talking about killing some ants, for ex, around your house and/or which are invading from outside. If you have serious problems, like a termite infestation or freaking ants everywhere (a friend did, in his log house; not pretty) then call someone who knows his/her stink. I was fortunate by having a pro bug killer accompany me to Ho De Po and point out which juice was the right stuff, and how to apply. That is the kind of education that is often necessary, not what some kid at the kootie killer counter at a box store says. So I cheated; sue me.


----------

